# Rock 'N" Rock Pioneer Little Richard Has Died At 87



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Little Richard Penniman died Saturday.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...ard-dead-48505/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Roll of honor: recent deaths of notable non-classical musicians


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An amazing phenomenon was Little Richard! Nobody had previously seen or heard anything like him at the time. I loved just about everything he sang, as the expression of pure madcap energy coupled with his outrageous appearance at his piano--the clothes, the hair, the manner, the smile close to a leer. Drive the parents crazy!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For me one of the two real kings of rock 'n' roll, along with Chuck Berry. RIP.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

That's sad to hear. I loved his music when I was a teenager. My dad, an avid classical music enthusiast and violinist, hated most early rock music but found Little Richard fun entertainment. Well, he had a long life and I trust he's continuing to sing for all his fans who passed away.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Spinning this one in memory of Little Richard.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Spinning this one in memory of Little Richard.


This is probably the best thing we can do. The best tribute to an artist is to keep his work alive.


----------

